# Recurve vs. Compound?



## BIGCAT Texas

I have always shot a compound bow. I am interested in shooting a recurve bow as well. I know that I love my very small, short, & lightweight compound. Seems like the recurve might be more stealthy and slightly more of a challenge?

Could someone give me the low down on the biggest challenges with shooting the recurve? 
What to look for when purchasing?
Are they quieter than a compound.....sure looks like it?
I am assuming they are much harder to draw/hold than the compound? 
What kind of poundage are most of the recurve guys shooting for deer/hogs? 40-50-60?
I also noticed a few pics of some guys with recurve bow kills. Looks like maybe no sites and more of a natural shot? Something you just get used to I am assuming? practice....
Are the draw lengths just as important as with compound?

I like the simplicity of the recurve.....


Any input would be appreciated......:smile:


----------



## bountyhunter

I started bowhunting some 35 years ago and my first bow was a recurve. Since then I've hunted with recurves, longbows and compounds. Currently I still hunt with a longbow and a compound in the course of the season. IMO the biggest differences between a Recurve/Longbow and a compound are:

1. You can't hold a recurve or longbow drawn as long as you can a compound. This is important to know because you can't just draw and wait for the animal to step out for you. You have to decide to shoot and then do it, sometimes very quick.

2. Recurves and longbows are quicker. You can draw and shoot on much faster than you can a compound, and that would include a followup shot as well.

3. The recurves and longbows are quieter than a compound on release. Most deer will still hear the release and have time to move, a little more time than when you're shooting a compound.

4. Recurves and especially longbows are a challenge to shoot out of a treestand. They are longer than compounds and you have to give their limbs clearance so they don't hit anything on the release.

Now with that said I have come to the point where I use both depending on how and where I'm hunting. If I'm hunting from a treestand or a blind I will opt for my compound, but if I'm still hunting then I will go with my longbow. 

As far as draw weights, again that is the opinon of each shooter. I really think that a good weight would be 50# at you draw length. My longbow is 55# @ 28" and I find it does a great job out to 25 yards with penetration. 

The only other thing is I remember each and every shot I've ever taken with my longbow, not just my kills. Talk about getting the ole blood pumping, it will do that for sure. It is a different world, and you will have to learn to do thing different than what you have learned with a compound.

Hope this helps some.
Derek


----------



## stxwaterfowler

BIGCAT Texas said:


> I have always shot a compound bow. I am interested in shooting a recurve bow as well. I know that I love my very small, short, & lightweight compound. Seems like the recurve might be more stealthy and slightly more of a challenge?
> 
> Could someone give me the low down on the biggest challenges with shooting the recurve?
> What to look for when purchasing?
> Are they quieter than a compound.....sure looks like it?
> I am assuming they are much harder to draw/hold than the compound?
> What kind of poundage are most of the recurve guys shooting for deer/hogs? 40-50-60?
> I also noticed a few pics of some guys with recurve bow kills. Looks like maybe no sites and more of a natural shot? Something you just get used to I am assuming? practice....
> Are the draw lengths just as important as with compound?
> 
> I like the simplicity of the recurve.....
> 
> Any input would be appreciated......:smile:


Hey BC, By the looks of the DEER I have seen you shoot. You could use a slingshot. LMAO JK Man. So you like the site? addicted yet? Is the Rumplemintz Cold yet LOL. Still cant believe we drank that **** @ 5 a.m. :headknock


----------



## BIGCAT Texas

Yes that helps......
When you say longbow & recurve - is one just longer than the other? They look very similiar other than the length. And if so, I am assuming the longbow is probably just smoother?
Also, do you use any sights on a longbow or recurve?

The above info really helped....I like to hunt out of trees in other northern states....stick with compound then.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas

stxwaterfowler said:


> Hey BC, By the looks of the DEER I have seen you shoot. You could use a slingshot. LMAO JK Man. So you like the site? addicted yet? Is the Rumplemintz Cold yet LOL. Still cant believe we drank that **** @ 5 a.m. :headknock


Still feeling it.....:headknock:headknock


----------



## bountyhunter

BIGCAT Texas said:


> Yes that helps......
> When you say longbow & recurve - is one just longer than the other? They look very similiar other than the length. And if so, I am assuming the longbow is probably just smoother?
> Also, do you use any sights on a longbow or recurve?
> 
> The above info really helped....I like to hunt out of trees in other northern states....stick with compound then.


The longbow is a longer bow with straighter limbs (pic 1), some longbow have slightly curved limbs.

The recurve is a shorter bow with curved limbs (pic 2).

A recurve is generally a more forgiving bow when compared to the longbow. In other words, mistakes you make will be more noticable when shooting a longbow, in compairson with shooting a recurve.

Now I said that compounds are easier out of a treestand, but that doesn't mean you can't use a recurve or longbow from a treestand. I have used both out of a treestand over the years. Because recurves are generally shorter than longbows, then they are easier to use from a treestand.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas

Thanks again.....


----------



## fishit

go down to an archery shop and shoot the recurves to see how you like them. martin makes some great recurves along w/ bear for the money. they are fun to shoot. also, like said before, you will be holding all of the weight when drawing it back.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR

fi**** said:


> go down to an archery shop and shoot the recurves to see how you like them. YEP martin makes some great recurves along w/ bear for the money. they are fun to shoot. also, like said before, you will be holding all of the weight when drawing it back.




I learned on a recurve. I shot compound for a while, after picking up the most advanced bow on the market at the time (a Jennings Model T :dance:LOL). Eventually
something seemed a little missing and I went back to a recurve to recapture what I can only describe as a feeling of closer connectivity. I've shot a Black Widow T/D recurve for many years now, but am currently trying to transition to longbow. I do intend to also use a nice compound I have picked up (maybe), but...  I like my 'sticks and strings'. 

You can outfit recurves with sights and other accesories if you wish, easier to gain accuracy that way. But, it's just a different rush with instinctive.


----------



## bountyhunter

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> I learned on a recurve. I shot compound for a while, after picking up the most advanced bow on the market at the time (a Jennings Model T :dance:LOL). Eventually
> something seemed a little missing and I went back to a recurve to recapture what I can only describe as a feeling of closer connectivity. I've shot a Black Widow T/D recurve for many years now, but am currently trying to transition to longbow. I do intend to also use a nice compound I have picked up (maybe), but...  I like my 'sticks and strings'.
> 
> You can outfit recurves with sights and other accesories if you wish, easier to gain accuracy that way. But, it's just a different rush with instinctive.


What kind of Longbow did you get?


----------



## Chunky

I have been shooting longbows and recurves for about 20 years now. I switched to them for the same reason I switched from rifle to compound. I was looking for a little more of a challenge....plus it was more fun. Some guys are really into the gadgets and tinkering with there stuff, not me...I like it very simple and easy, with as few moving parts as possible.

If you hunt with them, you will have fun and great memories. You can even kill a bunch of animals....but it is not nearly as an effective weapon as a compound. You will be giving up a lot of range. Of course, you can celebrate just taking a doe as a big deal....that makes hunting exciting again for some that are farther along the path.

Recurves are easier than longbows. Yes they are a little more difficult to manuever around in stands and blinds...but it is not suppose to be easy remember, and I have hunted from every kind of blind and stand imaginable I think. 

It takes more practice to get proficient with this type of equipment and you must practice more to stay there. The more work, the sweeter the reward.

Most guys shooting stick bows, don't use rests or sights. On every trad BB there are always threads about how guys get the arrow to the target. There are a lot of different styles. Instead of re-hashing that here, lets just say it is sort of like throwing a dart at a dart borad or a baseball to first base - you don't really aim it, but somehow it gets to where it is going, muscle memory/instinctive, whatever.

You can pick up a low poundage recurve used for less than 200 bucks. You can play around with it and see if you enjoy it. If you don't you can recover you money in most cases.

A big group of us are meeting in Katy this Saturday, a couple of old hands and a few/bunch of new trad shooters. If you are interested go to TBH, then the trad page, and look for the get-together in Katy this weekend. The directions are on the first page and all are welcome. I will bring a bow or two that you could shoot.

If you have any more questions, please ask.


----------



## RogerB

Chunky said:


> A big group of us are meeting in Katy this Saturday, a couple of old hands and a few/bunch of new trad shooters. If you are interested go to TBH, then the trad page, and look for the get-together in Katy this weekend. The directions are on the first page and all are welcome. I will bring a bow or two that you could shoot.
> 
> If you have any more questions, please ask.


now that would be a hoot!! sure wish I could be there but I gotta prior commitment that I can't get out of. Dang! sure is tempting though!


----------



## Chunky

I just looked and I see that you are in Austin, I probably wouldn't drive from there to shoot a couple of hours....but you are still welcome. 

There are a lot of excellent trad shooters in the Austin area. Bob Sarrels, who makes some excellent bows, is there. Guys meet at Bob's and shoot and talk. That might be another option. Bob would let you try out some of his bows and they are reasonably priced...but new is going to be about twice, or a little more, what you can buy used.

Also, 3-D season is starting and almost all trad guys will let you shoot their bows if you ask. That is another way to find out if you like it and what bow brand feels good to you.


----------



## bountyhunter

RogerB said:


> now that would be a hoot!! sure wish I could be there but I gotta prior commitment that I can't get out of. Dang! sure is tempting though!


I agree, had I known sooner. I quit going over to TBH a while back because it was down more than it was up. Guess I'll have to start checking in more often. I've been missing from LSBA as well, well heck I have even been coming here as much as I use to either.


----------



## lunatic

The beauty of the bow.The simplicity.The magical spell of the arrow in flight.The kindred spirit felt with not only today's traditional shooters but also with the fathers of modern bowhunting-Bear,Young,Hill,Pope,etc... The indescribable satisfaction and rush of emotions when the arrow disappears behind the shoulder of a deer and your focus was so intent you can't even remember aiming.Just a few of the reasons I am in love with traditional archery.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR

bountyhunter said:


> What kind of Longbow did you get?


  

My wife says I have a 'problem'. That's her euphimism for addiction. Amazing really since she's usually rather plain spoken. hwell:

Starting in Jan. last year I begin seriously looking at longbows, I picked up a couple (7) that I thought were nice, and a few extra recurves to round out the group.  The wife may be right. 

I've posted elsewhere: so far, I'm happiest with a custom bow from Steve Tallant out of Oregon. His bows are true works of art, and shoot much better then I am capable of. I may winnow out a few as time passes, but it will be hard. I like them all.

When I can, I'll try to take and post a couple pics to the thread asking for them. May be a while, since work is scheduled tight around taking my son javelina hunting this weekend.
________________________________
Sounds like fun in Katy Chunky, but...


----------



## BIGCAT Texas

Chunky said:


> I just looked and I see that you are in Austin, I probably wouldn't drive from there to shoot a couple of hours....but you are still welcome.
> 
> There are a lot of excellent trad shooters in the Austin area. Bob Sarrels, who makes some excellent bows, is there. Guys meet at Bob's and shoot and talk. That might be another option. Bob would let you try out some of his bows and they are reasonably priced...but new is going to be about twice, or a little more, what you can buy used.
> 
> Also, 3-D season is starting and almost all trad guys will let you shoot their bows if you ask. That is another way to find out if you like it and what bow brand feels good to you.


Thanks so much for the info....certainly appreciate it. Sounds like I just need to try shooting some.......
I just talked to my dad....he still has his Bear Polar Recurve from the 60's. He is going to pull it out this weekend...see what kind of shape it is in. I will probably just keep that one for memories long term.....

What are "trad guys" ....might be a stupid question?

Are there any particular bows you might recommend for a starter recurve? But not starter hunter? I think I should be able to handle the 50# ok? I do like a small bow. My compound is one of the smallest ones made. I guess I like small light etc.... Not sure what that translates to in a recurve. I like the idea of meeting up with some guys and shooting a bit. Hands on learning has always been the best for me...

I mainly hunt for Deer, Hogs, Javalinas, turkey, etc.. with my bow. No big game yet.

There are quite a few used for sale on ebay....


----------



## BIGCAT Texas

Chunky said:


> A big group of us are meeting in Katy this Saturday, a couple of old hands and a few/bunch of new trad shooters. If you are interested go to TBH, then the trad page, and look for the get-together in Katy this weekend. The directions are on the first page and all are welcome. I will bring a bow or two that you could shoot.
> 
> If you have any more questions, please ask.


I would actually make the trip if I ddin't have kid duty this weekend. Wife has got plans.....trying to rack up some points...


----------



## Chunky

When I said trad guy....i ment guys shooting traditional equipment...which is normally recurves and longbows and not compounds. This could also inclued flatbows and selfbows...but some people call that primitive archery.

Any of the name brands like Bear, Martin, Shakespear, Wing, etc you can find bows from a few years to the one you say is in the family. Just make sure they don't have any major cracks and the limbs are not twisted. If you buy from the classifieds from one the bowhunting web sites, you will normally not get taken. If you are on e-bay or at a pawn shop, buyer beware.

Anything in the 40-50 lb range is a good starter for an average guy. I wouldn't hunt deer with much less than 40.

The bows we are talking about come in different lengths from the 50's to the upper 60's. A general rule of thumb is that a shorter bow will be faster and a longer bow more smooth and forgiving. Having said that, length would be one of the last thing I considered when shopping...behind weight, price, condition, brand...


----------

